# Hamax child seats



## winjim (4 Sep 2017)

I'm buying a child seat for her to go on the back of the bike. I have a voucher for Evans so it'll be a Hamax as that's the brand they stock. But which model? I'd like it to be comfortable for her on longish rides and the right shape for her to be able to lean back and doze while wearing a helmet. I'm leaning towards the Caress or Siesta but open to suggestions. Anybody with first hand experience of these seats would be useful.

So I'd like to know:
What are the differences between the Caress and the Siesta?
How do the cheaper models compare and what compromises do they make?​Ta muchly


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2017)

Don't know about the current range but did use the Hamax Kiss for my boys up'til about the year 2010 (crikey, I am suddenly feeling a lot older!) and it was great for long and short rides alike. My youngest son used to love 'commuting' to the swimming pool and gym tots sessions in it when I spent some time as a stay-at-home dad


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2017)

I also used a Hamax Kiss on a rack mount, it came with 2 heavy steel racks but I only used the one. It was well made and suited our daughter very well. Many happy times/miles with it.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Sep 2017)

I had/have a Hamax Siesta - I found the ability to rock the seat back when the child falls asleep, which they invariably do, to be invaluable and it stops their head falling forward.

It may even be still be in the loft if you want it.


----------



## winjim (6 Sep 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I had/have a Hamax Siesta - I found the ability to rock the seat back when the child falls asleep, which they invariably do, to be invaluable and it stops their head falling forward.
> 
> It may even be still be in the loft if you want it.


Yes please, if you can lay your hands on it that would be very useful. Is it the rack mount or the seat tube mount version? Let me know how much you want for it, they seem to be going for about 35 quid + postage on ebay.

You know, I've had this Evans voucher for a while, and every time I go to use it, somebody offers me a better deal, and I'd always rather buy used than new. So it's not getting spent. Maybe I should just use it to buy a lifetime's worth of inner tubes or something.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Sep 2017)

It is seat tube mounted - in fact I have/had two mounts so it could go on a couple of different bikes. I will pop in the loft tonight and see if it is still there or if Mrs Milkfloat moved it on moved it to someone else.


----------



## winjim (6 Sep 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> It is seat tube mounted - in fact I have/had two mounts so it could go on a couple of different bikes. I will pop in the loft tonight and see if it is still there or if Mrs Milkfloat moved it on moved it to someone else.


That's great, thank you.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Sep 2017)

winjim said:


> That's great, thank you.


 
Bad news I am afraid - Mrs Milkfloat gave it away to a colleague. I have asked her to find out if it is being used, if it is not I will get it back.


----------



## winjim (7 Sep 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Bad news I am afraid - Mrs Milkfloat gave it away to a colleague. I have asked her to find out if it is being used, if it is not I will get it back.


Thanks, but don't put yourself to too much trouble on my behalf. Anyway, I'll be pleased if it is being used rather than just sat in a loft.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2017)

Nice to see Hamas moving onto more productive areas of endeavour after years of violence.


----------



## winjim (7 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Nice to see Hamas moving onto more productive areas of endeavour after years of violence.


I do enjoy their chickpea dip.


----------



## Tom B (2 Apr 2018)

It appears that Christopher B is showing an healthy interest in cycling...





He is also showing a liking for the outside and being nosey.... Dunno who he gets that off!

I really can't wait to get him on the back of the bike! What sorts of ages have you put tots in a baby seat from? He'll be 9 months when we go on holiday, I'm hoping to have got him used to it a bit by then. Planning on starting off by riding around the estate (housing estate, not the country estate) a bit first, then going to the shops etc.

I note Milkfloat 's post regarding the Hamax Siesta an the tilting back bit, Mrs Tom B reports that she used to fall forwards and headbutt mum as a tot, so reclining sounds good. Can anyone recommend other seats that tilt back?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Apr 2018)

I had the basic Hamax with the fitting for small frames which is important. The wrong one won’t provide suspension and your child will knock their teeth out as well as hurting their back.

I didn’t go for the one which reclines as the C.O.G. goes all wrong. Kids will sleep on a clothes line if they need to. Best choice of seat out there IMO.


----------



## winjim (2 Apr 2018)

We bought the caress in the end and it's great, but if she falls asleep in it her head flops about alarmingly and I have to stop, even at full recline. I think the siesta is a better bet for sleeping.

I did read somewhere that you shouldn't put kids in bike seats below a certain age because the vibrations aren't good for their neck but I can't remember where or what the evidence was for that claim.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Apr 2018)

Inflatable neck pillow ?

We found this answered the concern above. How old is your nipper ?


----------



## pbaranchuk (9 Jun 2018)

Guys, could you please help me to figure out whether I can use or not this hamax bike seat clamp? This is a VERY important detail of the bike seat and I know that most of the Hamax seat clamps have "Hamax" word on it.

I've got this bike seat from my friend and he doesn't remember where he gets it.

Can I use it? Or is this a fake if it doesn't have "Hamax" word?


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2018)

Looks like the Hamax i had when my two were little. The youngest child is now 12 so we sold it on about 7 or 8 yrs ago and bought it in 2004. Maybe yours is one of the older ones like mine but it looks legit down to the plastic protector flaps in the clamp area.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jun 2018)

Agreed, looks like one. Does it fit and lock in place securely?


----------



## Legs (3 Sep 2018)

Daniel (18m) loves riding in his Hamax, which I think is a Smiley (we were given it 2nd hand). Only thing is, he can't stay awake for more than half a mile! I've not ridden for ages but have been out with him nearly every weekend this summer, building up to about 25 miles. It can be quite hard getting up hills, mostly because I can't get up out of the saddle, but that's all part of the challenge


----------



## Legs (1 Oct 2018)

Daniel stayed awake for the entire ride yesterday. Big smiles all round, especially on the swooshy downhills! Then back home to watch the World Championships...


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Oct 2018)

winjim said:


> Yes please, if you can lay your hands on it that would be very useful. Is it the rack mount or the seat tube mount version? Let me know how much you want for it, they seem to be going for about 35 quid + postage on ebay.
> 
> You know, I've had this Evans voucher for a while, and every time I go to use it, somebody offers me a better deal, and I'd always rather buy used than new. So it's not getting spent. Maybe I should just use it to buy a lifetime's worth of inner tubes or something.



Might want to use that Evans voucher sooner rather than later


----------



## Legs (25 Jun 2019)

Still enjoying the Hamax. We did some pretty steep hills on Sunday morning... I must be getting stronger, because he certainly isn't getting any lighter!


----------

